# bamboo shrimp keep dying



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

hi all,

got a strange issue in my tank and maybe someone has an idea...

A few weeks ago I bought a rather large bamboo shrimp, it went into the tank in the morning, when i came back in the evening it was dead.

Everything else in the tank is doing fine including some other types of shrimp so i just put it down to stress or an unknown cause.

Yesterday i bought another bamboo shrimp from a different LFS and was really careful to make the time befween LFS and tank short, a very slow water temp change and addition of my tank water into the bag.

first signs were great but this morning i also found it was dead, some other shrimp i bought at same time are fine... i am confused all tank levels are within range, the tank is established and it has a water change every 7-10 days.

Is there something special about bamboo shrimp i am unaware of ???

thanks

Rob


----------



## telephasic (Sep 29, 2009)

Bamboo shrimp get most of their food via filer-feeding algae from the tank. They do best in "dirty" tanks with a lot of plankton in the water, with some high current for them to stand in front of and scoop food. 

It's possible your bamboo shrimp were starving before you bought them (likely even, depending upon how long they were in captivity). It's also possible your tank is too "clean." They do best if a tank has been set up for at least a year, IIRC.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i have 2 tanks at the store that haven't seen a water change since 08, those are the ones that get the bamboo shrimp.. they really are so much better in some funk...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

F22 said:


> they really are so much better in some funk...


That line made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> That line made me laugh for some reason.


It's because you're thinking of a bamboo shrimp wearing a wide-brimmed fur hat and boots with goldfish in the clear acrylic heels.


----------



## fluff34567 (Nov 15, 2005)

telephasic said:


> Bamboo shrimp get most of their food via filer-feeding algae from the tank. They do best in "dirty" tanks with a lot of plankton in the water, with some high current for them to stand in front of and scoop food.
> 
> It's possible your bamboo shrimp were starving before you bought them (likely even, depending upon how long they were in captivity). It's also possible your tank is too "clean." They do best if a tank has been set up for at least a year, IIRC.


thzat could be possible as the 2nd shop has amazingly clear water- as if its just air in the tanks.

My tank is clean but not soo much - particles are floating about so that shouldnt have been an issue but i did notice they were feeding in the LFS and not in my tank. I cant think what would be in my tank that would kill off bamboo shrimp so quickly as everything else is doing fine.

mmmm mysteries.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

How is your temp? How do you acclimate them in your tank when you first get them? They dont like anything below 76F, and make sure that when you do wc that there arent temp spikes as that can also be a cause of them dying overnight


----------



## CanadianMatt81 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a bamboo (wood) shrimp in my tank. The tank is only 3 months old now but he's doing great, in fact he's constantly running around with his fans out. I do use frozen plankton to feed a lot of my fish and I know he gets some of that but my tank is algae ridden so he's got plenty to eat. I catch him often sitting on a leaf at the top of the tank in the water flow just hanging out catching things. My water temp is always 78 to 80 though and my PH is hovering around 7.4 to 7.8. Honestly though, from the little I know about your tank I can't say what is killing them for you.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Mar 28, 2010)

Odd I figured I would be daring and bought one from wallmart. Like super stressed bamboo shrimp, cuz of course they really didn't those bare tanks. But it was cheap at under $8 instead of the crazy $20 local stores want, which I can't afford as a college student despite how much I dislike walmart. Mines been doing great for months and shed about a week after it went into its main tank. It is really shy though. He sits on the powerhead and sticks his fans into the jets:biggrin:. You can always feed them the easy method, if you have a power head(I use a red sea one) just push a algae wafer up against the intake.


----------

